# Lithium flasher batteries



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone upgraded to the lithium batteries in their flashers yet. Ive done some research, and Clean Republic seems to be well respected with great reviews from some ice guys. Also MADE IN USA. Its about a 3 pound drop from our regular lead acid batteries and its a 10 ah battery. Only question I have is do I need a different charger ? So far ive dropped 13 pounds from last years usual set up. Another 3 would be great ! Lovin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Battery sounds like a great idea, lithium seems to hold a stronger charge, longer, however, the weight, seems I picked it up for ya. Bought me a frabill magnum shanty for erie this year, needed the room to move !!! Gonna have a look at those battries myself, thanks, Mike


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

most versions I looked at required special chargers , which were an additional 20-25 bucks . A lot of advantages longer run time , shorter time to recharge , less weight , only downside is you can buy about 6-7 conventional batteries vs 1 lithium .


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Good points. Lithium they say is good for 2000 charges. I move around alot so the drop in weight adds up by the end of the day. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't know where you found that they need a special charger. They don't. I have one and my regular vex charger works just fine with it. I checked all that before I bought one. Even talked to their CS and he told me a regular charger will work just fine. Got mine from Stark industries.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe go to batteryuniversty.com and or starks website and read lithium ion 101, SLA batteries and Lithium ion have different charging requirements, charging limitations, and charging properties. I should of used a better term in my earlier post , instead of special , the proper charger should be used !!



I'm not familiar with vexilars chargers , so I couldn't say if your would be the most beneficial , if it has a built in tender/ trickle charger feature then it would not be good for a lithium battery . Any 12v charger will charge a lithium battery , but you might not get the batteries full potential and could possibly damage it and shorten the life of it .

heres right from starks website:



. Can I use Lead-Acid battery chargers or charger/tenders?



A. A fully charged lithium-ion battery can sit for a year or more and still retain adequate capacity, without damaging the battery. As such, any electrical device that has no current flowing when OFF should never need a tender. However, some equipment may have a significant draw even when OFF, to maintain clocks, computers, navigation, pumps etc. Thus, StarkPower is recommends using a StarkPower lithium-ion charger. 



StarkPowers lithium-ion battery chargers have been designed to work together with the internal cell balancing board and BMS in the ULTRAENERGY batteries that have special algorithms to to prevent over-charge and maximize life of the battery. We have a very simply approach that all the cell balancing maintenance is done automatically when the charger is attached. NO expense, complicated charger/tender is needed. 



StarkPower does NOT recommend using lead acid chargers for (LiFePO4) batteries. Lead acid batteries charge at 2.30V to 2.45V per cell whereas (LiFePO4) batteries require 3.60V per cell. Your battery would potentially be undercharged, so you will not get use of the full capacity of the (LiFePO4) battery, nor will balancing be triggered in the (LiFePO4) battery pack, both of which are not desired. Furthermore, the floating charge of the lead acid charger is not expected by the battery and can cause problems. Lead Acid trickle chargers should NOT be used. Use StarkPowers charger.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry for my mis-information. Shouldn't have trusted the CS rep i talked too. Probably just trying to make sure i bought the battery. I'll check on the chargers later.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.batteryspace.com/smartcharger30afor128v4cellslifepo4batterypack110-240vac.aspx

This is the one I am going to go with. The battery I will be using is a 25 AH since I will be using one battery to power a camera and a FF. Will be using to power my "beast". Beast is also going on a serious diet. Light aluminum cage for mounting made out of angle and plate. Whole thing should come in under 12 or 13 lb.

Thank you Chaunc for alerting me about these batteries.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Chaunc, mind sharing what that battery cost ya ? Doesn't make much sense spending 150.00 for a weight change for me if it isn't necessary, usually drag my load with a machine. Mike


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the best price on a battery/charger combo I've seen 117.99. 
12v 9a with a BMS

It's 2.65lbs 

I'm still searching for reviews on it


http://www.bioennopower.com/collect...o4-batteries/products/12v-9ah-lifepo4-battery


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok my battery that I ordered came in today. It is made by Deltran and wears a " Battery Tender " name on side. In owners manual it states a standard lead acid battery charger may be used as long as its voltage does not exceed volts 14.8 DC.

One thing that some may not know. A 12 volt lead acid has 6 cells/ A lithium iron oxide battery has 4 cells. 6 x 2.45 = 14.7 V and 4 X3.6 = 14.4 V.

OK the class may now go back to sleep.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

papaperch said:


> Ok my battery that I ordered came in today. It is made by Deltran and wears a " Battery Tender " name on side. In owners manual it states a standard lead acid battery charger may be used as long as its voltage does not exceed volts 14.8 DC.
> 
> One thing that some may not know. A 12 volt lead acid has 6 cells/ A lithium iron oxide battery has 4 cells. 6 x 2.45 = 14.7 V and 4 X3.6 = 14.4 V.
> 
> OK the class may now go back to sleep.


also they cant have desulfation mode, or trickle charge. I cant see taking a chance to save about 20 bucks for the proper charger and not getting the most out of your battery

Heres a quote that sums it-
"True lithium ion battery chargers have special algorithms to handle lithium ion batteries. They typically charge the battery differently when it is deeply discharged, rapid charge the battery when possible, and stop charging when the battery is full to prevent over-charge."

im going back to detention...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just saw a video on iceshanty about these batterys not being too stable. Hope i didn't give everyone bad advice on getting them.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Be aware of this website, batteryspace. they're very untrustworthy. Wont order from them again.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What happened ????

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Chaunc -- I should have posted that I did not order from that company batteryspace. Their shipping charges were way high. Any company that overcharges for shipping always makes me wary of them. Way too many good companies on internet to put up with any BS.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Papa you got your vex battery cover right ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure did. Only thing I am missing is ice now.


----------

